# encouraging scripture that helped me when I was stressed



## Anxiety75

When I was in the ER last week I was really afraid and stressed over the whole thing and my dad looked up this scripture and I read it.

_Do not be afraid, for I am with you. Do not gaze about, for I am your God. I will help you. I will really keep fast hold of you with my right hand of righteousness.-Isaiah 41:10_

Not that I never saw it but it was more plain than before. I've been doing an awful lot more praying and Bible reading. I know I'd have a lot harder time if it weren't for these Bible text to help me.

For Christians, when you are feeling down read these text. If your Bible has an index in the back you can look up key words that will help you find some of those scriptures. Sometimes I just need to look them up even though I know they are there so I can read them.

What are some verses that help you? Write them down. It helps.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon

:yes


----------



## power2theweak

*Favorite Verses*

Here are some of my favorite verses:

Isaiah 40:29-31 (New Living Translation)
29 He gives *power to the weak *and strength to the powerless.
30 Even youths will become weak and tired, and young men will fall in exhaustion.
31 But those who trust in the Lord will *find new strength*. They will soar high on wings like eagles. They will run and not grow weary. They will walk and not faint.

Jeremiah 29:11 (New International Version)
11 For I know the plans I have for you, declares the LORD, *plans to prosper you* and not to harm you, plans to *give you hope and a future*.

1 Corinthians 10:13 (King James Version)
13There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also *make a way to escape*, that ye may be able to bear it.

1 Peter 5:6-11 (New International Version)
6Humble yourselves, therefore, under God's mighty hand, that he may lift you up in due time. 
*7Cast all your anxiety on him **because he cares for you*. 
8Be self-controlled and alert. Your enemy the devil prowls around like a roaring lion looking for someone to devour. 
9Resist him, standing firm in the faith, because you know that your brothers throughout the world are undergoing the same kind of sufferings. 
10And the God of all grace, who called you to his eternal glory in Christ, after you have suffered a little while, will himself restore you and make you strong, firm and steadfast. 
11To him be the power for ever and ever. Amen.

Romans 8:37-39 (King James Version)
37Nay, in all these things we are *more than conquerors *through him that loved us. 
38For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, 
39Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.

Philippians 4:6-7 
6Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. (NIV)
7 *And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding*, shall guard your hearts and your thoughts in Christ Jesus. (ASV)

These verses strengthen me and bring such a sense of peace! If I may ask, why were you in the ER, Anxiety75? I hope you are doing much better now.


----------



## Anxiety75

Hello, I was in the ER for heart palpitations. I am okay but I am going to a specialist in February.

And those are some great scriptures posted-a lot of favorites in there. I have one of my Bibles with highlighted scriptures so I can locate them easier.


----------



## marenubium87

Coincidentally, my grandfather found the exact same verse from Isaiah to help me out when I was in a rough place last week.  Admittedly it was the first time I had seen it... I'm not as familiar with my Bible as I should be...

I like this from Matthew, chapter 6:

25"Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more important than food, and the body more important than clothes? 26Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? 27Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life?

28"And why do you worry about clothes? See how the lilies of the field grow. They do not labor or spin. 29Yet I tell you that not even Solomon in all his splendor was dressed like one of these. 30If that is how God clothes the grass of the field, which is here today and tomorrow is thrown into the fire, will he not much more clothe you, O you of little faith? 31So do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?' 32For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. 33But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. 34Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.


----------



## power2theweak

Anxiety75...I hope you are feeling better and that the specialist will be able to help you when you see him/her in February.

marenubium87...I enjoyed reading those verses. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## anzoh

These days, every scripture that talks about God's love touches me so deep. Because they are so numerable, I'll go with these two for now... 

Isaiah 43:1-7


> 1But now, this is what the LORD says-
> he who created you, O Jacob,
> he who formed you, O Israel:
> "Fear not, for I have redeemed you;
> I have summoned you by name; you are mine.
> 
> 2When you pass through the waters,
> I will be with you;
> and when you pass through the rivers,
> they will not sweep over you.
> When you walk through the fire,
> you will not be burned;
> the flames will not set you ablaze.
> 
> 3For I am the LORD, your God,
> the Holy One of Israel, your Savior;
> I give Egypt for your ransom,
> Cush[1] and Seba in your stead.
> 
> 4Since you are precious and honored in my sight,
> and because I love you,
> I will give men in exchange for you,
> and people in exchange for your life.
> 
> 5Do not be afraid, for I am with you;
> I will bring your children from the east
> and gather you from the west.
> 
> 6I will say to the north, 'Give them up!'
> and to the south, 'Do not hold them back.'
> Bring my sons from afar
> and my daughters from the ends of the earth-
> 
> 7everyone who is called by my name,
> whom I created for my glory,
> whom I formed and made."


Psalms 34: 4-10


> 4I sought the LORD, and he answered me;
> he delivered me from all my fears.
> 
> 5Those who look to him are radiant;
> their faces are never covered with shame.
> 
> 6This poor man called, and the LORD heard him;
> he saved him out of all his troubles.
> 
> 7The angel of the LORD encamps around those who fear him,
> and he delivers them.
> 
> 8Taste and see that the LORD is good;
> blessed is the man who takes refuge in him.
> 
> 9Fear the LORD, you his saints,
> for those who fear him lack nothing.
> 
> 10The lions may grow weak and hungry,
> but those who seek the LORD lack no good thing.


----------



## power2theweak

winyyli...Welcome to the board!  Thanks for sharing those verses. Reading about God's love is such a source of comfort for me, too. His love is so amazing!

*"Do not be afraid, for I am with you"*...I just can't hear that enough!!!

God loves us!

God is with us!

And God is for us!


----------



## anzoh

power2theweak said:


> God loves us!
> 
> God is with us!
> 
> And God is for us!


Amen!


----------

